# Some pics of the tiels



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

While I was cleaning one of my big cages last night , I decided to give the tiels in the other cage I cleaned the day before a bath 

I thought one dish would do the trick - it didn't dawn on me they'd all want to bath at the same time LOL 











then the rest followed suit 

How many tiels can fit comfortably in one tub?










They did try for 4 but realized They've gotten to big for more then 3 lol 


Then The WF Pearl was done and she went to dry off 










Pearl male taking his bath - he sure is growing up 




























looking at his reflection 










Sharing nicely with his sister 










he has the cutest little Yellow patch on his back/neck to me it looks like some one kissed him 










Then Miss Pearl decided she wanted to take a bath too 










She's the only adult in the group But don't tell her that she's young at heart 











When I told her she's too old for the only male in the cage - This is what I was told 











and a Couple of Nibbles, Pooh and Roo 










Pooh Preening 










Roo and Pooh 










Pooh Preening roo trying to get her head preened by Pooh










Pooh










This is Roo and Pooh Looking mean - Thats all they got goin' for them is LOOKING mean lol 











Roo looking gorgeous as always 











Thats all for now


----------



## superluvrgurl (Sep 7, 2008)

adorable. i love bath pics. you have pretty birds!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Absolute beauties! They sure look like happy birds.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank You


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

I can't imagine how much fun you are having with so many tiel-tots. Those are some great photos!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are all so cute  I like the one where the pearl male sees himself


----------



## kikee (Aug 19, 2008)

Great photos :thumbu:
You have really pertty tiels


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you all 

Spike - I liked that one too, and at least he is not conceded like his brother Pooh who sees his reflection in his food dish and starts wolf whistling to him self


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

They are all very cute


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Great photos like always!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank You


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Love the bath pictures. Miss pearl is a riot, and she's really beautiful too. You must be very proud of all of them.


----------



## LilBlackSheep (Jan 2, 2009)

Great pics. Thanks for sharing.

Tina


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

I loved the male pearl and his reflection one.. great catch.. it really shows him deeply thinking who the other tiel is.. LOL...

what a super cute group of pearls you´ve got there....

Roo seems to think the other tiel (his reflection) is sooo handsome... and he surely is right hehe


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you


----------

